

I want my next phone to have 2.5 times more pixels than the iPhone. And it might. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/02/17/mobile-world-congress-resolution-revolution/

======
CalmQuiet
Let's hope this moves to iPhone and others in U.S., since the post's bad-news
punch line is:

"Toshiba doesn’t sell handsets (like the TG01) in the U.S., and has no plans
to bring this one stateside."

------
tome
The Neo Freerunner already has twice as many pixels as the iPhone.

~~~
CalmQuiet
OK. But for now googling "neo freerunner" brings up only its 2 company sites.

Neither ready for prime time nor reviews ?¿?

------
ejs
yay, so instead of having small crappy pictures, I could have big crappy
pictures!

When will people realize quality is more about sensor size then resolution.

~~~
bvttf
This is about screen resolution. The article doesn't even mention cameras.

